# smelling your husband



## janesmith

I love smelling my husband. Just his natural scent. I like to lay between his legs when he is naked and bury my nose under his balls. Ill bury my head under his harm so I can sniff his pits and the same thing in the crook of his arm and his lower back. Burying my nose in the point where the base of his penis meets his pubic area smells the yummiest.

Tell me im not the only one who does this :smthumbup:


----------



## 3Xnocharm

I am the same way and have done the same things! I have always love a man's natural scent! Actually it is a deal breaker for me, if his scent doesn't turn me on, then there will be no relationship!


----------



## Gaia

Uhh.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TrustInUs

I love putting my head in the crook of his neck and smelling him, but that's as far as I go lol.


----------



## Gaia

I dont go burying my nose in my mans balls or armpits.... But I do love smelling his neck while im cuddling him. I do like the scent of his lower region but not enough to bury my nose in it. His pits.... I would likely die if I stuck my nose there!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl

tmi


----------



## *LittleDeer*

OK. I could have lived a happier life had I never read this.

Just saying.


----------



## Gaia

Lmao!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## moxy

Many people respond to the physical scents of their lovers in positive ways. While I can't say that I've done the things you describe, I can say that I very much liked stbxh's scent. Nothing makes a relationship feel more alive than encountering the scent of your lover (unless, of course, that scent is unwashed BO) in the intimate, domestic spaces of your home -- closets, pillows, wardrobes; its absence is equally notable for pronouncing the dearth in a relationship.

As long as your partner is comfortable with your olfactory fetish, there is nothing wrong with it. However, if you are self conscious about your fetish and want to think of alternative ways to satisfy your scent craving, it might be nice if you gave him some love (a bj or something) while you're caught up in the sniffing -- and maybe you can ask him to first shower, then wear a clean, new, tight tee and go work up a serious sweat and then give you the tee-shirt; sniffing his shirt might not seem as alarming as simply burying your face in his nether regions for a pheromone fix...

Good for you that the smell of your H turns you on!


----------



## Thoreau

As children. when we were bored and restless, my dear mother, a southerner born and bred, would holler at us kids:

"Git on outdoors, choose up sides and smell armpits".

We didn't like that game.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

That's a little graphic.lol

I like my husbands smell when we lay next to each other on his chest. He likes the way I smell too, since he makes comments about it.

I have a dog that will go in the basement and bring up my husbands shirts, socks, whatever and lay on top of them on her bed all the time. Once in a great while I'll find my socks or shirts, but I'm home all day with her and she buries her nose right behind my back on the couch. I think that's funny she takes the dirty clothes from the laundry room.


----------



## Chumpless

janesmith said:


> ...and bury my nose under his balls.


Yes, too much info. But couldn't you have just said you like to smell his azz here? :rofl:


----------



## 40isthenew20

Scent is an amazing turn on for me. I love doing all of those things to my wife. She doesn't reciprocate, but in the heat of intercourse it seems as if she is turned on by smelling my body. Te shyness won't admit it afterwards. It would drive me nuts to hear her say it to me.


----------



## 45188

uhhhhh...


----------



## RClawson

Sometimes my wife will say "You stink". Does that count?


----------



## waiwera

Rarely do I actually 'laugh out loud' at posts on here? 
But this one is a winner!

OP - I love smelling 'almost' every bit of my H... that bit under his balls...not so much!

But as long as you and hubby are happy it doesn't matter if no-one or everyone else does this...


----------



## TiggyBlue

I love smelling my husband when he's had a few beers because he smells of strawberries, does that count?

What the heck does the perineum smell like lol


----------



## Dollystanford

thank goodness TAM isn't scratch n sniff that's all I can say


----------



## 40isthenew20

Anyone who does not incorporate the sense of smell into their sex life is missing out. Sweat can be invigorating during intercourse and your SO's privates can be an amazing area to sniff before tasting.


----------



## discouraged1

janesmith said:


> I love smelling my husband. Just his natural scent. I like to lay between his legs when he is naked and bury my nose under his balls. Ill bury my head under his harm so I can sniff his pits and the same thing in the crook of his arm and his lower back. Burying my nose in the point where the base of his penis meets his pubic area smells the yummiest.
> 
> Tell me im not the only one who does this :smthumbup:


I am with you on this I love to smell everything about my wife but it she is not down with it... as for me the only one in my house that likes my smell is our dog. She is always licking/sniffing my clothes, underwear, and shoes. 
She is a ***** so I guess there is at least one female that likes me.


----------



## Holland

I wear my partners t shirts after he has worn them. does that count. I love his smell.


----------



## oncehisangel

well you learn something every day in this joint, hey?

*double blinx*


----------



## TheCrunch

waiwera said:


> ...
> 
> But as long as you and hubby are happy it doesn't matter if no-one or everyone else does this...


:iagree:

Is it possible for a man to lose his scent. Reading this reminded me that my H used to have a natural scent which I was quite partial to. However, now I think about it, I haven't noticed the scent for goodness knows how many years. 

Or maybe he still has it but I have just gotten so used to it that I don't notice it anymore. Or could it be that after 20+ years, maybe we both have the same natural scent now. Kind of like people saying married couples look alike!


----------



## Caribbean Man

Well I'm the opposite.
I absolutely love how my wife smells, especially in the morning when she's just waking.
I smell and kiss her neck,hair ,armspits, tits and yes, down there too.
I like how she smells!


----------



## Zing

I might come across as sexist, but I'm only stating an observation I've made over the years (opinions and posts) and what I quite feel myself too... 

Don't take me wrong, I love smelling my guy's neck, face and chest - esp when he's fresh after a wash-up/shower... but as for the rest of it...well, let's say he definitely likes to savour my smells more than I his...and I sorta like it that way... 
Even while reading the posts above...the ones where men confessed they like doing it to their wives 'seemed' more delightful to read... the other way around felt a bit funny...

When guys state that they loveeee smelling their girls (all over) its generally considered 'awww' i.e. cute and romantic....
but when girls state that they love smelling their guys all over, it comes with mixed responses.... :rofl:

why's this... is this because (well-groomed) girls are generally more sweet-smelling? They sweat less? Tend to release less-obnoxious odours while sweating? Feel of their skin is softer? 

Do I share this view with others here on TAM?

P.S. OP as long as you and your husband enjoy it, what else matters?


----------



## I Notice The Details

Caribbean Man said:


> Well I'm the opposite.
> I absolutely love how my wife smells, especially in the morning when she's just waking.
> I smell and kiss her neck,hair ,armspits, tits and yes, down there too.
> I like how she smells!


I couldn't agree more. I LOVE how my wife's body smells. I have a very good sense of smell, and I absolutely notice all of the fragrant aromas of my wife's body...especially down there. She doesn't quite understand this...and I always thought it was just a "man thing". Now I know women enjoy their partner's smell as well. I think it is very primal and sexy! Human's are attracted to each other by smell....I know I am.....and when she is ovulating...OMG!!!!!! Maybe this can explain why women's worn panties can be so erotic to men???

The only exception to that is when she eats Tai food, some spicy Japanese foods, or something with lots of garlic...then I can smell it coming out of her pores for 2 days. She doesn't seem to smell it on her body, but I sure do. Not so good then...


----------



## Caribbean Man

I Notice The Details said:


> I couldn't agree more. I LOVE how my wife's body smells.* I have a very good sense of smell, and I absolutely notice all of the fragrant aromas of my wife's body...especially down there.* She doesn't quite understand this...and I always thought it was just a "man thing". Now I know women enjoy their partner's smell as well. I think it is very primal and sexy! Human's are attracted to each other by smell....I know I am.....and when she is ovulating...OMG!!!!!! Maybe this can explain why women's worn panties can be so erotic to men???
> 
> The only exception to that is when she eats Tai food, some spicy Japanese foods, or something with lots of garlic...then I can smell it coming out of her pores for 2 days. She doesn't seem to smell it on her body, but I sure do. Not so good then...


Wow! we both have that in common.!
My wife can't understand it either, but I have a very acute sense of smell, I know which pillows are hers just by the way it smells! 
And yes, there are certain types of food when she eats it , her body chemistry changes. I can taste and smell it on her for some time after.
Especially spicy foods with lots of garlic.

But she does have a unique sexy smell.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

Massive TMI in the original post aside,I liked the scent of my exSO.He is one of those men who always smells clean somehow.He has a really great body chemistry I guess.While I've never shoved my nose into his armpit,he's much taller than me so my face would sort of be in that general area if we were making love missionary style so I'd smell him while I was breathing.It was always a pleasant experience

As for the ball diving for scents...um..no.

When I gave him oral,he always smelled like soap but then again,I never lifted his nuts and inhaled so...


----------



## Tango

I used to love smelling my H chest. Not too fury not too bald, just nice!


----------



## I Notice The Details

I believe that Men are driven to a women's "triangle" in a very primal way. I am convinced this is because of smell in a subconscious way. I watched an interesting show on the Discovery channel awhile back that discussed how women became much more attractive to men while they were ovulating....very interesting stuff! 

Nice to see that women are attracted to their men in a similiar way. I am so glad that I have a very good sense of smell.


----------



## sharkeey

I love smelling my fingers after I scratch my sweaty balls.

Not sure if that counts for the purposes of this thread but I felt a need to contribute.


----------



## YinPrincess

Ew ^
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sharkeey

YinPrincess said:


> Ew ^
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If I could I'd market "ball sweat air freshener" and keep several bottles for my car. Instead of it looking like a pine leaf, I'll make it to look like..hmm.. I don't know... maybe a pair of dangling testicles. If nothing else it would provide good conversation for first dates.


----------



## YinPrincess

How old are you??? :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chattycathy

My husband smells very faintly like peanut butter.


----------



## sharkeey

YinPrincess said:


> How old are you??? :/
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hit 50 last week.


----------



## YinPrincess

I would be leery of any dates willing to talk with you about your ball sweat air freshener testicles, sharkeey. You've got a teenage boy's... Charm. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sharkeey

YinPrincess said:


> I would be leery of any dates willing to talk with you about your ball sweat air freshener testicles, sharkeey. You've got a teenage boy's... Charm.



I have a young man's mind in a middle age man's body.

I do act like a big kid. My girlfriends haven't minded it all that much. 

I'm a big hit at parties.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

humanbecoming said:


> Just don't shake the mans hand.....


:rofl:


----------



## COguy

sharkeey said:


> I love smelling my fingers after I scratch my sweaty balls.
> 
> Not sure if that counts for the purposes of this thread but I felt a need to contribute.


Just when I thought this thread couldn't get any weirder...

I'm really excited for all the ladies that enjoy the fragrance of Le Sack. I might be a little offput by a woman who enjoys it "too much". Maybe I just don't think my chode smells that good? Are these guys throwing strawberries and rose petals in their underwear?


----------



## roostr

This was a learning experience for me.... QQ


----------



## 3Xnocharm

I used to be the only cheerleader in high school who actually enjoyed the smell when we would go into the football locker room to decorate for games! :rofl: Very primal! (of course, if they had just practiced in the rain and mud..yeah, notsomuch!!) Masculine scent has always been a turn on for me!


----------



## WorkingOnMe

Anyone remember the movie 'Porkies'?


----------



## FalconKing

I only came here to read the responses to this fantastic thread. 

I like to sniff my fingers after i've put gas in my car. Man if only that was a cologne fragrance...


----------



## daffodilly

WorkingOnMe said:


> Anyone remember the movie 'Porkies'?


Of Course!!!! Kim Cattrall was priceless in that scene!!:rofl:


----------



## daffodilly

RClawson said:


> Sometimes my wife will say "You stink". Does that count?


What a hilarious thread....but this response had me rolling the most!


----------



## evol

Not sure if it's been mentioned, but the man's natural scent is a mix of sweat and pheromones. Pheromones are what we are attracted to. I love burying my head in my husband's pits, the smell of the yummy deodorant mixed with his natural scent is delicious. But if he were to really stink, or not shower or take care of himself, I doubt I would like it. I like that little whiff of what he does smell like.


----------



## FalconKing

humanbecoming said:


> The only comment I ever get from my wife is "you need to take a shower, You stink" after I have been outside working. Oh, and one time she admitted that while she was pregnant, she would feel like barfing when she smelled me.
> 
> So, for her, I think the answer would be "NO"


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

If anything you married an honest woman!


----------



## Lovinmyhubby

i do too!!


----------



## homebuilder

ScarletBegonias said:


> Massive TMI in the original post aside,I liked the scent of my exSO.He is one of those men who always smells clean somehow.He has a really great body chemistry I guess.While I've never shoved my nose into his armpit,he's much taller than me so my face would sort of be in that general area if we were making love missionary style so I'd smell him while I was breathing.It was always a pleasant experience
> 
> As for the ball diving for scents...um..no.
> 
> When I gave him oral,he always smelled like soap but then again,I never lifted his nuts and inhaled so...


:lol:



:rofl:


----------



## Deejo




----------



## ScarletBegonias

^ that's just needlessly frightening


----------



## Deejo

ScarletBegonias said:


> ^ that's just needlessly frightening


Much like the thread.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

Deejo said:


> Much like the thread.


truth


----------



## pidge70

WorkingOnMe said:


> Anyone remember the movie 'Porkies'?


----------



## homebuilder

AH lassie

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## BjornFree

Honey, I'm on the weird part of internet again!


----------



## ngonza

MMMM I love it too! Especially because he is always clean in every little cranny of his body! THEN I SMELLED A [email protected]#!#ING GIRLS FRAGRANCE ON HIS SHIRT NEXT TO UNDERARM. O no NOW I am crazy! it is truly amazing how many chances we give our husbands when they deny it all. I will still smell him when we reconcile..


----------



## I Notice The Details

pidge70 said:


>



Boy did Kim Catrell sound great in that scene!!!!! 

Nice memory on a very smelly thread here....

I wonder if there would be this much fuss if someone commented about smelling their wife on a new thread.


----------



## Holland

ngonza said:


> MMMM I love it too! Especially because he is always clean in every little cranny of his body! THEN I SMELLED A [email protected]#!#ING GIRLS FRAGRANCE ON HIS SHIRT NEXT TO UNDERARM. O no NOW I am crazy! it is truly amazing how many chances we give our husbands when they deny it all. I will still smell him when we reconcile..


So you think he is having an affair but you are still wanting to smell him when you reconcile?

I would kick his arse to the curb.


----------



## coupdegrace

This is a bit of an oddball question, but while were on the subject of smelling body parts and things, does anyone notice an odor coming from their (or their partner's) balls? 

I have a bit of an odor on my balls, and it's nothing foul or repulsive, but it's a different smell. The only way to get rid of it is to bathe, meaning soak in a tub for a couple of hours. I shower regularly like most do, but that does nothing to the smell.

Just wondering if everyone else has this odd smell.


----------



## ngonza

When I smelled the other scent of a women on his t shirt... he denied it ... It was so faint! That maybe I am smelling softner ..I dont' know .Should i go by that or let it be? We argue almost everyweek about this other women. In all honesty I NEVER had proof only gut feelings!


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

OP I respond intensely to the natural scent of a woman exactly the same way. I even take deep breathes against her skin while I'm "down there".

When first dating someone, if I don't get a high from smelling her neck... I know she's not for me.

Scent is HUGE.


----------



## discouraged1

ngonza said:


> When I smelled the other scent of a women on his t shirt... he denied it ... It was so faint! That maybe I am smelling softner ..I dont' know .Should i go by that or let it be? We argue almost everyweek about this other women. In all honesty I NEVER had proof only gut feelings!


Accusing someone because you may have smelled something on their shirt is a reg flag... YOU have major insecurities! 
Gut feelings are good but don't let your mind mess with your reality! You need real proof.


----------



## ngonza

I realize I need to stop the snooping and looking for something that is not there! I caused lots of pain to myself and him. We fight over **** that is all imagined by me! I am going insane and reacting strongly to something I made up in my head! I have to leave this one alone but then 1 week later I start snooping and smelling everything including dirty boxers. UGGGG


----------



## Pandakiss

coupdegrace said:


> This is a bit of an oddball question, but while were on the subject of smelling body parts and things, does anyone notice an odor coming from their (or their partner's) balls?
> 
> I have a bit of an odor on my balls, and it's nothing foul or repulsive, but it's a different smell. The only way to get rid of it is to bathe, meaning soak in a tub for a couple of hours. I shower regularly like most do, but that does nothing to the smell.
> 
> Just wondering if everyone else has this odd smell.




not a dude, but what soap do you use??? have you tried old spice 8 hour??? or maybe axe?, something with odor neturalizer and a time release, i have found smell the best.

maybe use different laundry detergents or fabric softners. keep a dryer sheet in the drawer with undies, adds extra smell good.


----------



## ngonza

Pandakiss....said use old spice it might burn.. try... washing before anyone goes down yonder... throughly.... maybe vinegar and water it will help or moist Black TEA Bags mixed in hot water then it wen cool apply. I heard it takes away the smell of stinky feet.. why not buttybutts. xo


----------



## Pandakiss

Not the spray. The body wash. I wasn't clear sorry, sometimes I get add when I post. 

Also try a body scrub first then wash with the soap. Getting the days grime off first with a scrub will help the soap do its job. Also wash twice with the soap. 

I 
And if you still think you need extra, try the deodorant spray, not the actual deodorant in a spray can, but axe or something like that.


----------



## janesmith

LMAO the responses were great even the ones who thought this was TMI. I guess im not the only one,not that it would matter. There is joy and satisfaction in reveling in how your partner feels AND smells. I think all women should form a personal relationship with their husbands junk, thighs, belly and especially that sweet spot under his balls. It a beautiful thing

Ladies when giving oral treats, you dont notice how yummy he smells down there? Yes men, some women enjoy all your smells just like you enjoy ours and I think it awesome of course.


----------



## janesmith

okay this is a serious question. to all the ladies who say they have never been that close to their husbands sack......how can you not notice the he smells when youre giving him a bj. I mean, your face is all in his crotch right? are you holding your breath?


----------



## EleGirl

I hvae to say this to be fair to the other thread.

The OP's post is creepy. It's just gross and beyond a lot of people's comfort level for an open forum. Seriously.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

EleGirl said:


> I hvae to say this to be fair to the other thread.
> 
> The OP's post is creepy. It's just gross and beyond a lot of people's comfort level for an open forum. Seriously.


No kidding. Eau de sacque is not a fragrance I care to sniff nor wear. Then again, you did de-zombie a thread from December to make your point.


----------



## EleGirl

Therealbrighteyes said:


> No kidding. Eau de sacque is not a fragrance I care to sniff nor wear. Then again, you did de-zombie a thread from December to make your point.


Yes I did de-zombiefy this thread. Oh well.. don't tell anyone but I've done worse things before :smthumbup:


----------



## HappyHubby

Lol. Elegirl.. two wrongs don't make a right... =)

That's all for now.. goodbye.


----------



## EleGirl

HappyHubby said:


> Lol. Elegirl.. two wrongs don't make a right... =)
> 
> That's all for now.. goodbye.


LOL... just wanted to be fair.

I was not wrong on your thread when I gave my opinion. And i'm not wrong here to give my opinion either.


I'm just goofing off tonight...


----------



## Dollystanford

I wondered why this one had reared its ugly head again ahahaha


----------



## curlysue321

I remember reading a study on BO. They had women sniff t-shirts and rate which ones smelled the best and which ones smelled the worst. They later had them look at pictures of the men whose shirts they sniffed. The ones they rated as attractive were also the ones whose scent they liked best.


----------



## I Notice The Details

I saw a show mentioning this on The Discovery Channel. It was very interesting and says that smell goes directly into your brain and has immediate reactions...often sub consciously. This is the reason aroma therapy massage works so quickly. They said men tend to have more erectile blood flow when they smell pumpkin pie. I thought it was ridiculous when I heard that, but later found it to be true. They also did a study and found that women looked and smelled much more attractive when they are ovulating. I can say this is true with my wife.

I was born with a very good sense of smell, so I do find these kind of things interesting. I know...I am weird.


----------



## EleGirl

lug mauler said:


> to : i notice
> so thats why i like pumkin pie so much


It's the favorite pie for all the men in my family. Now I know why.


----------



## EleGirl

lug mauler said:


> hey elegirl,, you and me both
> but my fav pie is hair,,, tastes great and it's less filling.


what is hair,,,?


----------



## HappyHubby

curlysue321 said:


> I remember reading a study on BO. They had women sniff t-shirts and rate which ones smelled the best and which ones smelled the worst. They later had them look at pictures of the men whose shirts they sniffed. The ones they rated as attractive were also the ones whose scent they liked best.


I saw this as well. I mentioned in my thread in the sex forum. 

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/68751-wife-away-want-her-send-me-her-used-panties-4.html 

I found it very interesting.


----------



## waiwera

I Notice The Details said:


> They said men tend to have more erectile blood flow when they smell pumpkin pie.


Hummm... very interesting. I grow half a ton of pumpkin every year.. yet I never knew this! What a marketing tool for my signage at the local farmers market.. :rofl: 
The mind boggles!

On the home front...
It's meatless Monday today. How perfect.. 
I wonder if this works when men smell pumpkin soup as well? I could triple dose H...with pumpkin soup and a pumpkin bread for main and the pumpkin pie for dessert!


----------



## I Notice The Details

Now I know why my wife has Pumpkin Spice candles in our house all the time....NICE.

I could go for some pumpkin pie right now....maybe I have a "longing" for some pumpkin pie right now. :rofl:


----------



## memyselfandi

I love the way my man smells when he comes out of the shower..and when I lay my head on his chest. Every man has his own smell and I love that about my hubby. When he's not around..the smell of him may linger on his pillow which I'll cuddle with..however...sleeping on his balls...um...yeah..never mind....


----------



## memyselfandi

I agree with some of these posts as tmi..but to each her own.

Me...just love the scent of my man as I lay on his chest and when he's not around..the scent of him on his pillow....oh yeah..second to having him next to me..


----------



## LadyOfTheLake

I love falling asleep with my head on his shoulder, breathing in his scent. It is the most wonderful smell. I always tell him how good he smells 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DaddyLongShanks

janesmith said:


> okay this is a serious question. to all the ladies who say they have never been that close to their husbands sack......how can you not notice the he smells when youre giving him a bj. I mean, your face is all in his crotch right? are you holding your breath?


Well alot of us wash up with soap and water before any sexual event, so there is no buildup of offensive odors...


----------



## DaddyLongShanks

curlysue321 said:


> I remember reading a study on BO. They had women sniff t-shirts and rate which ones smelled the best and which ones smelled the worst. They later had them look at pictures of the men whose shirts they sniffed. The ones they rated as attractive were also the ones whose scent they liked best.


Isn't this something? My current lady had the best scent I smelled in many many years. I knew this before she was my lady, and she is super duper attractive to me...


----------



## portabledorothy

I LOVE the natural scent of my man. Though it seems universally agreed on this thread as being TMI, I totally understand loving the scent of a man down there. Mmmm pit smell of post-workout? Surprisingly sexy. I was alarmed when I accidentally took a whiff and loved it.


----------



## Sanity

LOL


----------



## I Notice The Details

Do any of you on TAM ever get overwhelmed by the smell of people who eat a lot of garlic? (or other spicy foods?) 

When I lived in Honolulu and would board a plane to go to Maui or Kauai each month, I couldn't help but notice that some of the other passengers walking past me really had a strong odor...and it was really a bad smell. The smell was so overwhelming that I would briefly cover my nose. I noticed this EVERY single time I flew. This was a common occurrence!

I have concluded that much of this smell came from cultural and ethnic foods these other passengers,from other parts of the world, must be consuming. My wife thinks it could be from Tai food, or lots of garlic consumption. I don't know for sure.

Am I the only one who can smell this? I believe when someone eats these spicy foods, it comes out of their pores for the next 24 to 48 hours when they sweat. I could not even imagine trying to be sexual with a person who smelled like this...not even for one second. It is repulsive. Does anyone else notice this smelly detail about others after eating spicy foods? Maybe I am just weird.


----------



## Cinderloo

I love the smell of my husband but I don't snuggle up and sniff his balls.


----------



## MissMe

LadyOfTheLake said:


> I love falling asleep with my head on his shoulder, breathing in his scent. It is the most wonderful smell. I always tell him how good he smells
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



One of my favorite positions!


----------



## DaddyLongShanks

Cinderloo said:


> I love the smell of my husband but I don't snuggle up and sniff his balls.


That would be nice...


----------



## LouAnn Poovy

Cinderloo said:


> I love the smell of my husband but I don't snuggle up and sniff his balls.


I do and I love it! I love every smell on his body. :smthumbup:


----------



## Caribbean Man

I Notice The Details said:


> Do any of you on TAM ever get overwhelmed by the smell of people who eat a lot of garlic? (or other spicy foods?)
> 
> When I lived in Honolulu and would board a plane to go to Maui or Kauai each month, I couldn't help but notice that some of the other passengers walking past me really had a strong odor...and it was really a bad smell. The smell was so overwhelming that I would briefly cover my nose. I noticed this EVERY single time I flew. This was a common occurrence!
> 
> I have concluded that much of this smell came from cultural and ethnic foods these other passengers,from other parts of the world, must be consuming. My wife thinks it could be from Tai food, or lots of garlic consumption. I don't know for sure.
> 
> Am I the only one who can smell this?* I believe when someone eats these spicy foods, it comes out of their pores for the next 24 to 48 hours when they sweat. I could not even imagine trying to be sexual with a person who smelled like this...not even for one second. It is repulsive.* Does anyone else notice this smelly detail about others after eating spicy foods? Maybe I am just weird.


100% true!It happens with me, but I think some people's sensitivity to scent is more acute than others.


----------



## elizabethdennis

janesmith said:


> I love smelling my husband. Just his natural scent. I like to lay between his legs when he is naked and bury my nose under his balls. Ill bury my head under his harm so I can sniff his pits and the same thing in the crook of his arm and his lower back. Burying my nose in the point where the base of his penis meets his pubic area smells the yummiest.
> 
> Tell me im not the only one who does this :smthumbup:


I smell my husband. I love the male scent too. But I love the scent of his body but not his balls! I never tried smelling his balls and armpits and I do not have plans to try it neither!


----------



## Plan 9 from OS

My wife never sniffed my balls. I feel like I'm missing out...


----------



## Tomara

Chumpless said:


> Yes, too much info. But couldn't you have just said you like to smell his azz here? :rofl:


OMG I am speachless and that doesn't happen often. :rofl:I love the smell of men but unless I'm giving you know what I'm not going to be sniffing around them thar southern parts. Wait....no wait...I just picked my chin up off the floor

Carry on....................:lol:


----------



## Quant

LadyOfTheLake said:


> I love falling asleep with my head on his shoulder, breathing in his scent. It is the most wonderful smell. I always tell him how good he smells
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I was wondering what my wife was doing.


----------

